# tanning



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how do you tan your game hides???


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I go to the tanning salon in the winter and just layout on my deck in the summer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok luv2... lol

i have a doe skin (from a deperdation hunt) what can i do with it???


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> ok luv2... lol
> 
> i have a doe skin (from a deperdation hunt) what can i do with it???


I'm sorry I just couldn't resist.Here is a link I found with google.If you don't like this one just google hide tanning instructions there are a ton of them.

http://www.lksd.org/Nunapitchuk/tanning.htm


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I did the same, learned from the internet. 
What I've learned: Pick a technique you are comfortable with and try it.
I have tried Tannit. It is a commercial product that is supposed to be a basically one step tanning kit. I like it. I did one large buck with it and it turned out pretty good. I also have tried ashes from the fire mixed with lemon juice. Or you could mix it with your own pee. -)O(- I did a couple coyotes and a rabbit this way. It works well also but it seems to me that your pelt wont last as long this way. 
It really depends what you want the hide for. If you just want to hang it on the wall these techniques will be fine. If you want it for a bedspread or to make a nice pair of gloves or something then I would pay to have a professional tan it for you.
Also, if you are doing it all yourself then the quality you end up with depends GREATLY on how good a job you do skinning, fleshing, drying, stretching and salting.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is a link to some stuff that works pretty good. You can buy it at Sportsmans or Cabelas for like $10 last time I looked.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... EF:US:1123


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Alum and salt works well for small hides. I did a few deer hides with alum and salt. I wasn't real pleased with the results. Its a lot of work. If you really want a nice piece of leather, I recommend you find a tannery that will do your hides. I sent some elk hides into Fox Valley a few years ago and they came out beautiful. Too bad about them quitting.

I did a Google search for tannerys and came up with a few hits. Here is one of them: http://www.tanhides.com/textonly.asp?De ... Main=Y.asp

Look at the link for "Hide Preparation".


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I use alum & soda 50/50, But I doubt it would work for a deer hide. Does a good job on ***** and fox.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

how does the alum and soda/salt work? You rub it in, let sit, then wash off?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

well with the soda/alum combo. I mix it together then put it in a shaker. Then sprinkle it over the entire hide(skin side) let it sit for an hour. And then use a butter knife to scrape it off.Don't let it stay on any longer than that cause the alum starts to smell like a sour pickle. It has to be done right after you put it on a stretcher. The hide will dry out faster than just a green hide would. If you try it on a **** you'll have to make sure there ain't any greasey spots leeft on it (they'll burn). Let it dry, I dry mine in my house in the back room. takes 3 maybe 4 days. To soften the hide I put it in the dryer with a couple boots with no heat and let it tumble. ***** have a tough hide so it takes a while to get them to break down. Fox, Coyotes break down easy if you have the membrane off the hide. It works alright. If you just have 1 or 2 hides but I wouldn't want to make your wife a **** skin blanket it turns into a job! :roll: . But she likes the end results. Except it's too hot for her to use unless it's minus 0. I hope I explained it well enough. If you have any more ? let me know. ***** turn out pretty nice if you stretch them open (like a beaver)


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

well i guess my mom thought it was disgusting so she threw it away this morning when the garbage man came :shock:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

-Ov- -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

HGD said:


> ***** turn out pretty nice if you stretch them open like a beaver


 :shock: 
SOOOOO many jokes..... _(O)_ 
Guess I'd better leave it alone!!!!


----------

